# Platinum Noreve received today--UPDATED w/pics



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I received my platinum Noreve today. It is absolutely gorgeous--the color definitely exceeded my expectations--and I love the case itself, but I am disappointed to say that there are a couple of defects. First, there was a glue smear on the bottom part of the rail--not a huge deal; I was able to wipe it away by rubbing it with my thumb. The part that I am really bummed about is that there is a small portion of the leather that must have peeled off of the top rail and the bottom rail, exposing the plastic underneath. Additionally, the leather trim on the bottom part of the rail was cut rather sloppily, so it is uneven around the edges and the leather doesn't completely cover the rail. Attention to detail was obviously lacking. I'm unsure at this point whether or not I am going to send the case back and ask for a replacement, since it took a month for me to get it. I will post some pictures later tonight.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

At the prices they charge, DEMAND a replacement.  Take a few good pics, send them along with a polite email.  They'll make it right, I'm sure.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Such things are rare, at least in my experience.  Noreve has always been known for impeccable finish.

Yes, you waited a long time -- but that's no reason to keep a defective produce.  You should definitely contact Noreve, but I don't recommend that you word your request as a demand.  Something like "I'm sure you will want to send me a replacement" would be much more effective.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Good luck, I hope they do make it right for you.  

Recently I asked for a replacement or preferably an exchange because of defects, and they said there was only a thirty day guarantee.  When I e-mailed that I had the covers for only two weeks and wanted a return or exchange because of defects I was told no returns for on demand products.  When I e-mailed again and reiterated it was because of defects I never got an answer.  I tried again before the thirty days was over and did not get an answer.

Noreve has a reputation for quality and workmanship and my first cover was incredibly well made.  I never would have thought that I would have received two covers that I thought were sub-par and I am really disappointed that Noreve did nothing but say no returns for on demand products.  I had dreamed of having a Noreve rainbow of colors for my K2 because I thought they were so well made and so much fun.  That rainbow cover dream is gone.  I thought about rebuyinig the same covers in hopes that I would get well made replacements but decided there was no guarantees the replacements would be any better and I did not want to reward Noreve's (imho) sub-par customer service with additional sales. 

I still think Noreve covers are the best ones out there for me because my wrists can't handle holding heavy things and snapping back the front cover makes it easy for me to grasp the Kindle.  If I get a Kindle 3, 4, 5 etc I suspect that I will be getting a Noreve for it, but I will not be buying extra covers for the fun of it.  The experience I had with Noreve was no fun at all.  

I really hope you have better luck than I did.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just received my platinum Noreve today too!!! I have to say that i was a little disappointed in the packaging (very beat up), and glue smears on mine as well. I dont know if it was because I got a discount and did not pay full price, but I was expecting a lot more from what all of the reviews have said. The cover is beautiful in cover, and no doubt lighter than my other covers that I have, I guess I just expected more. (not sure what more was, though, maybe not one flaw). Anyway, I will post pics soon, because I know a lot of people really wanted to see the platinum color.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Here are the pics I snapped earlier this evening.

The color is really lovely. I'd say it's a light silvery-champagne. The leather is coated with a high-gloss finish, but it doesn't look super shiny like patent leather.





















Here is the Noreve side by side with my M-Edge Page sleeve in gold. It's hard to tell from the photos, but the Noreve platinum is a bit lighter than the M-Edge gold. The M-Edge definitely has a more yellow tone. 




















Here's one photo of the defects I mentioned. On the left side of the rail, you can see where I thought the leather had peeled off. Upon further inspection, I actually think this spot just doesn't have the high-gloss coating on it. There is a similar spot on the top rail, but I didn't take a picture of it. You can also see that the leather doesn't completely cover the rail (notice the white areas around the leather). The top rail is the same way.











I really do love this case. It is simple and elegant. My Kindle fits in it perfectly, and I really like the rail system. It was so easy to just pop my Kindle right in there. I will probably never use the wallet portion of the case, but it doesn't bother me. If it weren't for the leather defects, I would be very happy with it. I do plan to email Noreve and inquire about getting a replacement. It's just such a disappointment that this case wasn't perfect out of the box, since I've been waiting a month to receive it.

Edited to add that the pinkish hue at the bottom of some of the pictures is due to the fact that I was wearing a bright pink dress, LOL! How 'bout that high-gloss finish??


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Great pictures!!  At least on my computer screen, they are very true to the color of my platinum kindle case also.  My case doesn't have any of the marks on the tabs that hold the kindle though.


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, it looks simply gorgeous. I was thinking about getting the platinum, but after I heard two complaints in one day I am not so sure if I should go with noreve at all. I think I would love the rail system and it seemslike the perfect cover for me, but it costs a lot and for that money I want to receive a perfect product or at least a good customer service. 
I am wondering if maybe they changed their factory or something?


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice color.  If Noreve is not willing to replace the cover or refund your money, you  might be able to file a claim with your credit card company.  American Express was able to credit my account for an Ebay "deal" that went very wrong.  Take care.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

It's gorgeous! In my experiences with Noreve, their products are second to none, but their packaging and their customer service is shameful. I'm so tempted to order a Platinum, but customer service issues keep me from pushing the "place order" button....


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with other posters.  Be polite, but send pictures and make sure you get a new one.  Meanwhile, just use the one you have.  I wouldn't bother sending it back, but if they insist, wait until you have the new one in hand to send back the first one.  Why should your Kindle have to go naked just because you got a defective product?  

The cover is gorgeous, by the way.  I would love to know if you can tell me whether it feels lighter than the M-Edge leather covers?  Or how much it weighs?  Thanks!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

It's very nice but they definitely need to replace it for you with one without the flaws!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Stunning!  Sorry it wasn't perfect for you.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> The cover is gorgeous, by the way. I would love to know if you can tell me whether it feels lighter than the M-Edge leather covers? Or how much it weighs? Thanks!


The Noreve is heavier than my M-Edge sleeve, but since I don't have experience with any other style of M-Edge case, I can't give a weight comparison. I can tell you that I read in bed last night with my Kindle in the Noreve and found that it was very comfortable to hold and not at all too heavy.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

It's really lovely, I'm sorry it's not perfect though. What a shame. I have to say their customer service does sound abysmal from everything I have read. I hope you have no issue getting it returned.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

I wonder - didn't someone say that they were getting a lot more orders then they could cope with a while back, their quality control must be slipping because of the amount of orders they need to do now (just thinking out loud)


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

We are commenting on a cover that was received almost a year ago. The company has since responded that they had growing pains. I would bet that this cover was a product of those growing pains and hope the issue was resolved to the customers satisfaction.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> hope the issue was resolved to the customers satisfaction.


The issues that I wrote about above were never resolved to my satisfaction; I asked for a refund or preferably an exchange due to defects and Noreve refused.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> The issues that I wrote about above were never resolved to my satisfaction; I asked for a refund or preferably an exchange due to defects and Noreve refused.


EEKS!!! That stinks!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I do hope that their customer service improves.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> We are commenting on a cover that was received almost a year ago. The company has since responded that they had growing pains. I would bet that this cover was a product of those growing pains and hope the issue was resolved to the customers satisfaction.


Well, I am the original poster and am kind of embarrassed to admit that I never followed through and contacted the company to get a replacement. It bothered me when I received the cover, and I did intend to contact Noreve to see what they would say/do, but the more I thought about it, the more I decided I did not want to deal with it.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> Well, I am the original poster and am kind of embarrassed to admit that I never followed through and contacted the company to get a replacement. It bothered me when I received the cover, and I did intend to contact Noreve to see what they would say/do, but the more I thought about it, the more I decided I did not want to deal with it.


I probably would have done the same thing. When I contacted them about the shoddy and damaged packaging, they weren't helpful at all...almost like I was complaining about something that was my fault...


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

mrskb said:


> I probably would have done the same thing. When I contacted them about the shoddy and damaged packaging, they weren't helpful at all...almost like I was complaining about something that was my fault...


This is a perfect example of how poor CS totally discourages us from buying from a company. I so appreciate companies who value their customers and take care of issues themselves instead of leaving the customer hanging.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> This is a perfect example of how poor CS totally discourages us from buying from a company. I so appreciate companies who value their customers and take care of issues themselves instead of leaving the customer hanging.


Yes. When I got my first Noreve I fell in love with it and figured that I would have Noreves for every Kindle I owned. Now the thought of buying a Noreve for my K3 literally turns my stomach, and that is from the customer service experiences I had with them.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought about buying a Noreve because I liked the looks of the rail system, but after reading all the poor CS reviews here I had to decide not to. Did NOT want to be stuck with a bad product with horrible CS.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

RiddleMeThis said:


> "...but after reading all the poor CD reviews here I had to decide not to. Did NOT want to be stuck with a bad product with horrible CS.."


All retailers should be paying attention to forum reviews of their products...I never make any major purchase without checking the forums on that product.
A thread like this will cost Noreve dearly....one of the factors in the Kindle success story is their great CS.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

NapCat said:


> All retailers should be paying attention to forum reviews of their products...I never make any major purchase without checking the forums on that product.
> A thread like this will cost Noreve dearly....one of the factors in the Kindle success story is their great CS.


It's a shame, really, because the Noreve Kindle covers are my absolute favorites. But thinking about ordering another one makes me hyperventilate  Maybe Noreve doesn't need our U.S. sales, or maybe they think people are going to buy anyway...When and if my K3 cover wears out, I bet I'll find a new favorite though.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> It's a shame, really, because the Noreve Kindle covers are my absolute favorites. But thinking about ordering another one makes me hyperventilate  Maybe Noreve doesn't need our U.S. sales, or maybe they think people are going to buy anyway...When and if my K3 cover wears out, I bet I'll find a new favorite though.


I don't know about that, you seem to love your Noreve a lot  Actually I thought I would not buy one for my K3 because of the changes they made in it, but here I am waiting for one to arrive. And I'm a cover freak, I already have 6 different covers, this platinum Noreve will be number 7. _ooops, did I say that out loud_? There's something I love about all my covers, but none of them feel as good to me as the Noreve. I've never had any CS problems, other than the package being half torn up when it got here. I'm telling myself it's worth the risk.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I don't know about that, you seem to love your Noreve a lot  Actually I thought I would not buy one for my K3 because of the changes they made in it, but here I am waiting for one to arrive. And I'm a cover freak, I already have 6 different covers, this platinum Noreve will be number 7. _ooops, did I say that out loud_? There's something I love about all my covers, but none of them feel as good to me as the Noreve. I've never had any CS problems, other than the package being half torn up when it got here. I'm telling myself it's worth the risk.


I know, I know...I'd probably take the risk again. That's how much I love my Noreve. I have to say, I don't like the K3 Noreve as well as the K2, but I still love it  But SEVEN? You did say that out loud, and I heard it all the way to Michigan!!


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I don't know about that, you seem to love your Noreve a lot  Actually I thought I would not buy one for my K3 because of the changes they made in it, but here I am waiting for one to arrive. And I'm a cover freak, I already have 6 different covers, this platinum Noreve will be number 7. _ooops, did I say that out loud_? There's something I love about all my covers, but none of them feel as good to me as the Noreve. I've never had any CS problems, other than the package being half torn up when it got here. I'm telling myself it's worth the risk.


 Now I don't have that slightly guilty feeling about owning 5 covers for my Kindle anymore. And yes, you did say it out loud - I heard it all the way to Hong Kong


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

SEVEN covers! Wow, that is quite a collection!  

I do have to say that I still love my cover.  It is the exact style (minimalist) and color (neutral) that I like.  It adds a little bit of luxury to my Kindle, but it wasn't outrageously priced (not IMO, anyway).  I just hope that the company improves their customer service (and packaging!) before I end up buying a new Kindle and ultimately want another platinum cover!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

When I say 7 covers that sounds ridiculous, doesn't it?  But 2 of them are cheap ones from Ebay (but I love them), 1 is an M-Edge cover I traded some sewing work for, 1 is the Amazon lighted cover that I got cheap because I had the non-lighted and returned it due to problems, 1 is an Oberon that I bought used and got a good deal on, 1 is MyEdge cover I designed.  So this Noreve will still be the most expensive cover I have.  But hey, I'm retired, stay home most of the time, don't spend money on clothes very much any more.  A girl's gotta have one area to splurge in, huh?

I also have a Noon with a Noreve on it, and for Mother's Day my daughter is getting me the Kate Spade cover in pink & marmalade, which is on sale now for only $31.  Good deal since the original price was $125!!  Yikes


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

It's okay, Sweetie, you don't have to justify - but it was fun watching you try      I've seen that Kate Spade...'love it!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

mrskb said:


> It's okay, Sweetie, you don't have to justify - but it was fun watching you try    I've seen that Kate Spade...'love it!


LOL If anybody understands, I knew you guys would


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

We're the enablers, and we do what we do with great enthusiasm


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I don't know about that, you seem to love your Noreve a lot  Actually I thought I would not buy one for my K3 because of the changes they made in it, but here I am waiting for one to arrive. And I'm a cover freak, I already have 6 different covers, this platinum Noreve will be number 7. _ooops, did I say that out loud_? There's something I love about all my covers, but none of them feel as good to me as the Noreve. I've never had any CS problems, other than the package being half torn up when it got here. I'm telling myself it's worth the risk.


Its ok Patricia I totally get it about the cover love lol ,but now I don't feel bad knowing when all is said and done I'll end up with atleast 5


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

If you all keep it up, I'm going to find myself pining after another cover!!!!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

You know, Noreve covers are very spendy.  For that price, they should walk across the Atlantic and personally hand you a replacement.

That said, I bought my Noreve just a bit used from the Barter page of KindleBoards.  That way, I already knew there were no flaws.  The person I bought it from included the original shipping box, and it was horrible for a product that cost that much!  I wanted to special order a particular color, but there were too many horror stories.

Patricia, you make me laugh!!!  How do you feel about shoes?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

No Spotsmom, I'm not a shoe person!  My kids laugh at me because I have athletic shoes that are 5 years old, they always get the newest ones every year.  I'm retired now so really only have a couple of good pairs of shoes to wear to church on Sunday, and my everyday shoes to wear out shopping or whatever.  At home I mostly don't wear shoes, just socks.  I guess this is one reason I love my Kindle covers, it's really the only place I splurge, and my Kindle is SO important to me, I use it every single day.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

No need to justify your cover habit to me--I have my own weaknesses for designer shoes and purses!


----------

